# crossbow question



## mano (Oct 12, 2012)

I need a basic used crossbow to kill the groundhog(s) that eat our garden. Over past years I caught 50 or so with a Havahart trap but this new group won't go near it.

Any recommendations for inexpensive brands accurate to about 30 yds?

I'm checking on ebay and craigslist for a set under $100.


----------



## ecchef (Oct 12, 2012)

I use one of these.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 12, 2012)

Why not a Gamo pellet gun? I got mine off Woot (Amazon) for $99.

-AJ


----------



## K-Fed (Oct 12, 2012)

ajhuff said:


> Why not a Gamo pellet gun? I got mine off Woot (Amazon) for $99.
> 
> -AJ



+1 a powerful .22 cal pellet gun should do the job nicely. Pretty sure they make hollow point pellets for this application to that would really put a hurting on them.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Gamo-Rock...for-Air-Rifles-and-Pistols-100-Count/12537985

something like that perhaps.


----------



## mano (Oct 12, 2012)

A buddy has a Crossman CO2 but doesn't know if it's a .177 or .22. It bounces off Canadian geese at 30 yds. so I'm not sure if it'll kill a ground hog. 

+1 for pellet gun over crossbow.


----------



## The Edge (Oct 12, 2012)

My dad just got a pellet gun this summer to take care of some marmots at their cabin. Does a very nice job, though it does sound like a rifle due to the pellet going faster than the speed of sound. May not be so great for a residential area, unless you make sure to find something that isn't too powerful.


----------



## joec (Oct 12, 2012)

I have a couple of Gamo pellet guns. One is .177 the other 22 and they are much stronger hitting that the Crossman CO2 types. I've actually taken out a couple of coons and a opossum with mine.


----------



## ajhuff (Oct 12, 2012)

Woot had Gamo Big Cat .22s refurbished for $99 last week or so. That includes a scope and 50 pellets. If you aren't in a hurry the thing is to wait on Woot and pounce when they come up a few times per year. Amazon has pretty good list price, also Pyramid Air. I have the Varmit Stalker Deluxe and with platinum pellets it cracks above the sound barrier. It's comparable to shooting a .22LR at short range. A heavier lead pellet might not crack, I haven't tried. 

They have a few models with built in noise dampeners.

-AJ


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 21, 2012)

Here ya go!

http://sport.woot.com/plus/gamo-air-rifles

-AJ


----------



## Carl (Nov 21, 2012)

I would totally use a 22 pellet over a .177 pellet, more weight for better penetration but can still be deadly at subsonic speeds. Use the heaviest hollow point pellet you can find.


----------

